# Job Opportunities?



## jjarden (May 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can provide some insight and advice. I'm an EMPLOYED American living and working in California and looking for new opportunities as a Director or VP of Training & Organizational Development for a large US or UK company with offices in Asia.

1) Which Asian country would have the most and best opportunities of this kind? China? Hong Kong? Singapore? Thailand? Philippines?

2) Do you know of any open positions?

Thank You![/QUOTE]


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Good teachers are needed everywhere. However you may want to google 'educational work permits or similar, that will cut your choices down somewhat.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

jjarden said:


> Hello, I'm hoping someone can provide some insight and advice. I'm an EMPLOYED American living and working in California and looking for new opportunities as a Director or VP of Training & Organizational Development for a large US or UK company with offices in Asia.
> 
> 1) Which Asian country would have the most and best opportunities of this kind? China? Hong Kong? Singapore? Thailand? Philippines?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Likely answer to your first question would be Hong Kong and Singapore at the top of your country list having large presence of international companies including many UK and US , and having a business and day to day living culture close to what you're familiar with.

Whilst not discounting the other countries , would estimate relatively fewer employment opportunities for your requirements.


----------

